# Wanted:  Helmet-mounted Displays for Cross-Canada Chopper Simulation



## The Bread Guy (28 May 2010)

From the MERX posting here (previous bid post attached):


> ".... This bid solicitation cancels and supersedes previous bid solicitation number W8475-10AO01/A dated December 10, 2009 with a closing date of January 20, 2010 at 2:00 PM Eastern
> Standard Time.
> 
> Description
> ...



This from the Statement of Requirement (also attached)


> ".... The Canadian Advanced Synthetic Environment (CASE) project will provide a nation-wide modelling and simulation network environment for joint, distributed mission rehearsal, tactics training, and force development.  The CASE project team will design and install Mission Rehearsal Tactics Trainers (MRTT) at select sites across the country.  Specifically, Tactical Aviation squadrons will receive six CH146 variants to provide virtual tactical training to front and back end aircrew.  Concurrent with MRTT installation for Tactical Aviation units, Rotary Wing Search and Rescue (RWSAR) sites will receive CH146 and CH149 MRTT variants for Flight Engineer (Flt Eng) and Search and Rescue (SAR) technician training.  High quality training in operationally focused areas such as threat and contact identification, threat avoidance, helicopter deck landing, search and rescue spotting and hoisting are critical in the SAR and Tactical Aviation communities.  (Head Mounted Displays) and (Head Tracking Devices) are an effective approach to providing users with an immersive, wide-angle view into the synthetic environment when physical space limits a larger solution ...."


_Reference Number  	PW-$$QF-024-20070
Solicitation Number 	W8475-10AO01/B_


----------

